# 2 campers arrested per request of Kennecott at Eagle Rock, Yellowdog Plains



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

BIG BAY, Mich.  The defenders of sacred Eagle Rock sat in a circle and wept as they were surrounded by dozens of heavily armed state and local police officers who raided the Eagle Rock encampment the morning of May 27 arresting two campers at the request of Kennecott Eagle Minerals, who wasted no time destroying the month-old camp to make way for their nickel and copper mine.
Witnesses say there were about six people at Eagle Rock when police moved in including four campers who had spent the night and two supporters who arrived with a warning the raid was imminent. Armed with high-powered rifles, Michigan State Police and mine security could be seen atop Eagle Rock scanning the vast Yellow Dog Plains with binoculars apparently looking for trespassers.
Two handcuffed campers, who refused to leave when ordered by police, were taken away by sheriffs deputies and driven nearly one hour to the Marquette County Jail and were released on bond. Arrested were Keweenaw Bay Indian Community members Chris Chosa, 28, and Charlotte Loonsfoot, 37, both of Baraga, Mich.
Rest of article and more at link below.
http://www.savethewildup.org/blog/state-police-arrest-everyone-at-eagle-rock/


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

OMG! Talk about spin! Heavily armed? JBT's!? lol, save the wild uses the same resources as everyone else, but their "stuff" don't stink.  The way the article reads is pretty funny. Did these squatters have the State forest placard for their camp? How many holes did they dig to dookie in? Ever wonder how many of the protesters could even find Eagle Rock? 

You see the big silver earrings one was wearing? Nah, they are the defenders of the woods.  :help: :gaga:


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

http://intercontinentalcry.org/dept-rules-against-native-rights-says-eagle-rock-isnt-sacred/ This is a little less bias and focuses on the legal precedings that led up to this decision to allow the mines construction. It seems pretty dirty to me. Didn't know about this before I saw that first story, which was a little too emotional for my tastes. If anyone else has some decent links to stories covering this send them my way.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Yes, Captain, this article was spun differantly than the one I read in the Grand Rapids Press last Sunday. Here is another link, & there are articles on MLIVE.COM also. 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37382924/ns/us_news-life/
& a couple more............
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/wireStory?id=10759335
http://indiancountrynews.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9259&Itemid=109
Good link from MrJim


----------

